# Rust on cylinder wall - what to do?



## SimonH (May 28, 2000)

I'm working on getting a Jetta '88 running that has been sitting for a year with a blown head gasket. Got the head off, and noticed some surface rust on the one cylinder wall (about 20% surface covered). What do you do, use a solvent of some kind? How big a deal is it anyway? Any thoughts, please post. TIA


----------



## 2002maniac (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Rust on cylinder wall - what to do? (SimonH)*

hmm... well, if it were me Id pull the pistons and run a bottle brush hone down each cyl. Then Id re-ring it and do new rod bearings if the engine has over 100k miles or the bearings look worn.


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Rust on cylinder wall - what to do? (2002maniac)*

If your just trying to get it running seems like you'd be able to get by with just wiping off what you can with some solvent on a rag and just let the rings scrape off the rest.
*edit* ah what the heck I was gonna withdraw my comment 'cause I really don't know and don't wanna give you bad advice, but maybe it'll spark some other replies.










_Modified by Tjax at 9:45 PM 7-11-2004_


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Rust on cylinder wall - what to do? (Tjax)*

hone it


----------



## SimonH (May 28, 2000)

*Re: Rust on cylinder wall - what to do? (machschnelGTI)*

Thanks, fellas.


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Rust on cylinder wall - what to do? (SimonH)*

Well, I may get flamed for this, but I wouldn't hone it. 
I had a JH motor that only had 500 miles on a rebuild that sat in a car for 3 years without being touched. It got so much rust in a cylinder that the engine wouldn't even turn over completely.








I took the head off and used a oily scotch brite pad to remove as much as a could. You could still see the rust stains and minute pits in the cylinder walls when I bolted it all back together. I have been driving this engine now for over 30k miles. It still doesn't use any oil. I have had the head off twice during this time. (long story) and even now you can still see the outline of where the rust was on the cylinder wall. 
I say clean it well and run it. At worst you'll be out some more time and a few gaskets.....


----------



## Punchdance (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Rust on cylinder wall - what to do? (BlackTie+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackTie+* »_Well, I may get flamed for this, but I wouldn't hone it. 
I had a JH motor that only had 500 miles on a rebuild that sat in a car for 3 years without being touched. It got so much rust in a cylinder that the engine wouldn't even turn over completely.








I took the head off and used a oily scotch brite pad to remove as much as a could. You could still see the rust stains and minute pits in the cylinder walls when I bolted it all back together. I have been driving this engine now for over 30k miles. It still doesn't use any oil. I have had the head off twice during this time. (long story) and even now you can still see the outline of where the rust was on the cylinder wall. 
I say clean it well and run it. At worst you'll be out some more time and a few gaskets.....
You knew you would get flamed because its the wrong advise. I cant figure out how you can give someone advise that might be harmfull to the engine in the long run. If you rip apart a motor, you might as well do it right....Hone it, Ring it, and throw some new rod bearings in there. Why fix something twice when you can fix it once and be done.


----------



## diablerouge (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Rust on cylinder wall - what to do? (B_Heezy)*

i'd say not worth the time, effort, or money to hone it, put new rings in AND rod bearings. these motors are a dime a dozen. if you were building a motor for performance, or to last another 200k miles, i'd say do all those things, but if you just want it running, just clean up the walls with scotch brite oil it down and bolt it back together. its not the right way to do it, but it works. bottom line, it works.


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Rust on cylinder wall - what to do? (diablerouge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diablerouge* »_i'd say not worth the time, effort, or money to hone it, put new rings in AND rod bearings. these motors are a dime a dozen. if you were building a motor for performance, or to last another 200k miles, i'd say do all those things, but if you just want it running, just clean up the walls with scotch brite oil it down and bolt it back together. its not the right way to do it, but it works. bottom line, it works.

EXACTLY. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SimonH (May 28, 2000)

*Re: Rust on cylinder wall - what to do? (BlackTie+)*

Yeah, it's just a daily driver - thanks for the further input. I 'll just clean it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Punchdance (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Rust on cylinder wall - what to do? (SimonH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SimonH* »_Yeah, it's just a daily driver 

Even more reason to do it correctly. I just know how things go when you cut corners....save a few bucks here, pay a ton more later.


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Rust on cylinder wall - what to do? (B_Heezy)*

Do it once do it right!!!


----------



## MYTHOS (Dec 4, 2001)

Just rebuild the whole block. Not expensive if you're going to do the work and well worth it.
Make sure to get oversized rings if needed. Use the manual to confirm.


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Rust on cylinder wall - what to do? (MYTHOS)*

So, just to recap....
If he does it wrong and it doesn't work, He's out 100 in gaskets plus a saturday of time. (I know it will though







)
If it does work for his purpose, He's NOT out 500+ in pistons machining,,,lots of stuff. And alot more time. 
Considering for how cheap you can pick up a good used motor and even upgrade to a 2.0. It's not worth rebuilding a 1.8. 
um, bar-b-q time.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Rust on cylinder wall - what to do? (BlackTie+)*

A B A


----------



## SimonH (May 28, 2000)

*Re: Rust on cylinder wall - what to do? (mrkrad)*

All this input is appreciated. That is what I like about this forum - you can hear the full advice and make your decisions accordingly. I spent $75 on gaskets and bolts, and will go with Blacktie on this one. Under other circumstances, I would go with a rebuild.


----------



## WindnWar (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Rust on cylinder wall - what to do? (SimonH)*

When it's time for a rebuild I'd do an aba swap at that point. but for a daily on a cheap motor, I'd go with just cleaning it up. 1.8's aren't worth throwing that kind of cash for a rebuild into, unless you have some specific purpose in mind.


----------

